# need help with spooky dog



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

My neighbor was over and asked for help with her Spaniel. She was in a car accident on wed and the dog was in the car. The dog is now extremely spooked about being around cars now much less wanting to get into one. I was over there and the dog is bad, so bad that you can't even get the dog into the laundry room which leads to the garage.

I suggested feeding her in the laundry room and playing with the dog in the garage with no car. Eventually working her way to feeding the dog in the car. 

The dog needed to go to the vet tonight and the only way we could get her there was to take my crate out of the truck, put the dog in the crate and then carry the crate across the street to put her in my truck. As soon as the dog realized she was going into the dog she was whining, barking and crying. She did this the entire way to the vet.

I don't have a lot of experience in this area. 
Can this dog be fixed?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> My neighbor was over and asked for help with her Spaniel. She was in a car accident on wed and the dog was in the car. The dog is now extremely spooked about being around cars now much less wanting to get into one. I was over there and the dog is bad, so bad that you can't even get the dog into the laundry room which leads to the garage.
> 
> I suggested feeding her in the laundry room and playing with the dog in the garage with no car. Eventually working her way to feeding the dog in the car.
> 
> ...


Yes. Fancy words for this is one session imprinting with higher order learning. Meaning that it took one incident to get the response and that predecesors to the stimulus have become the stimulus for the behavior.

IF the owner babies the dog, it will probably become permanent. 

A matter-of-fact attitude, paired with slow counter-conditioning give a very good chance at this pup "getting back on the horse."


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Their Veterinarian or a Behaviorist working with their Vet, might recommend a medication for now plus a protocol or training plan. I would expect this dog could turn around pretty quickly, but I'm no expert. My understanding is the sooner the better for starting work on stuff like this...

Nice of you to help them.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> My neighbor was over and asked for help with her Spaniel. She was in a car accident on wed and the dog was in the car. The dog is now extremely spooked about being around cars now much less wanting to get into one. I was over there and the dog is bad, so bad that you can't even get the dog into the laundry room which leads to the garage.
> 
> I suggested feeding her in the laundry room and playing with the dog in the garage with no car. Eventually working her way to feeding the dog in the car.
> 
> ...


I would set up a desensitizing program for the dog. 
Much like the tips you suggested.

Start small. Find the dogs favorite thing in life, and show the dog to associate this favorite thing with the laundry room, then the garage, then the car. 

One of my rescue dogs was very very afraid of fire/smoke/fireworks/matches when I brought him home.
So I judged his prey/toy drive, then his food drive. His food drive is off really good. So I would chop up hot dogs, and feed him over and over and over while my assistant would light matches, or light a fireplace. We even do this work outside in the yard. After a few days, he changed 100%, now when he smells fire, he comes looking for the reward. 
hope this helps.

-ted


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

this dog is recovering nicely. I just returned from checking on the dog. The dog will not get in the car first but can be called into the car. The dog is a little nervous being in there and it just lays down on the floor which is not a bad place for a dog to ride if you're not going to crate it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> this dog is recovering nicely. I just returned from checking on the dog. The dog will not get in the car first but can be called into the car. The dog is a little nervous being in there and it just lays down *on the floor which is not a bad place for a dog to ride if you're not going to crate it.*


Absolutely correct. Maybe THE best place, from the POV of accidents and projectiles.

Not only that, but even carsickness is alleviated when the window view is no longer available.

eta:

I should have said "for some individuals," and I meant the side windows.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Not only that, but even carsickness is alleviated when the window view is no longer available.



Okay...off topic...but really? How do you know?

I always thought that looking out the front window helped to alleviate car sickness.

I have a dog with mild car sickness. He will not lay down in a vehicle...want to always look out window. Are you saying if I force him down or take away his view, he will be more comfortable?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I think the dogs settle down and are more likely to lay down if there is nothing to look at so I don't know if it is the lack of view or the general calming down effect of laying down, but I would agree. The dogs that are old hands at being in the dog boxes just about immediately go to sleep or are very relaxed- the puppies who insist on peeking out the door grills and get excited about the view and the whole trip in general - well kinda pukey/drooly on the first couple of trips


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Okay...off topic...but really? How do you know?
> 
> I always thought that looking out the front window helped to alleviate car sickness.
> 
> I have a dog with mild car sickness. He will not lay down in a vehicle...want to always look out window. Are you saying if I force him down or take away his view, he will be more comfortable?


The front window is best, as you have heard, as opposed to the side and rear views. The trouble is convincing the dog to look only out the front.

There are conflicting opinions about obstructed view and kinetosis, but I know that I was carsick for most of my early life (until my 20s), and the views out the side and back (or, of course, reading in the car - yikes!) were the biggest triggers.

My understanding of kinetosis is that there are several components. One, of course, is the motion disrupting the balance in the inner ear (the "labyrinth"), and the discrepancy between the unmoving-seeming view inside a ship or a plane and the vestibular system's perception of movement.

But also nausea-making (or so some people like me find) is the view of scenery rushing by or retreating out the back window.

My own experience taught me to experiment with young dogs still suffering from motion sickness (and I've encountered very few adults who still had it), including blocking the views out the sides and back.

I had success with this. 

I should not generalize, though, because I know that some dogs are less affected if they have their heads (unwise and unsafe) stuck out a side window. I always suspected that their relief was more from the fresh air (which always helped me a LOT -- I can still experience nausea just thinking about being in the back seat of a car with all the windows closed and the heater running.... and maybe throw in an adult smoking in the front seat ..... OMG).

So I should have said "some individuals."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I think the dogs settle down and are more likely to lay down if there is nothing to look at so I don't know if it is the lack of view or the general calming down effect of laying down, but I would agree.


Thats too. When I was carsick, lying down on the back seat was the best position. I don't know if it was because it eliminated that side view or what, but it did help a lot.

It seemed to be genetic, because most of my siblings were carsick to some degree. 

I remember really really clearly throwing up from the back seat onto the back of my father's neck once. :lol:

Like it was yesterday! And I am talking half a century ago! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, THAT was a bit of a hijack!

But to the O.P., yes to "fixing" fear of the car. If the dog isn't better now (although it sounds like progress was made!), send me a PM and I can give you several suggestions for counterconditioning.


----------

